# [SOLVED] monitoring temp on Intel quad core CPU

## Joseph_sys

What program can I use to monitor Intel Quad Core CPU temperature?

I'm running "gkrellm" but "lm_sensors" does't cover this CPU yet, I think.

But I might have a problems with my power supply temp. as the box at time to time turn itself off / reboot itself as if somebody pressed "reset" button.Last edited by Joseph_sys on Sun Jun 14, 2009 5:47 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## TheAbu

If you mean a Core 2 quad, then you can select the module: Hardware Monitoring Support -> Intel Core (2) Duo/Solo temperature sensor. Once your module has been built, you should have no problem seeing the temperature with lm_sensor  :Smile: 

If you mean a I7 then, I have no clue  :Sad: 

----------

## Joseph_sys

Yes, it is Core 2 quad.

Where is that option: Hardware Monitoring Support -> Intel Core (2) Duo/Solo..

Is it in the kernel, lm_sensors or another package for "gkrellm"?

----------

## TheAbu

Sorry, it's in the kernel yes  :Smile: 

When using "make menuconfig" you can find it here:

Device Drivers -> hardware monitoring support -> Intel core (2) duo/solo temperature sensor

If you edit the .config by hand it should be CONFIG_SENSORS_CORETEMP=m

----------

## Joseph_sys

Found it, thank you.

Now, if I compile it in will "gkrellm" recognize it or I need to compile IN and run 'lm_sensors" ?

----------

## TheAbu

For gkrellm, I can't answer you because I've never used it, but for lm_sensors, you should only need to rerun sensors-detect. It will recreate a file to load the needed modules when starting up. 

Since apparently gkrellm is similar to conkie and makes use of the underlying software, I guess this should be enough to get it to see your processor temperature too  :Smile: 

----------

## Joseph_sys

Yes, it it working. Enabling: Device Drivers -> hardware monitoring support -> Intel core (2) duo/solo temperature sensor

inside the kernel was enough (no need for lm_sensors).

----------

